# Got a new project



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I was looking for a chassis for the 5hp I took off my 69 and came across a guy who had about 30 ariens blowers for parts. He had other brands as well, I felt like I was on american pickers going through all the blowers. I came out with a tractor model#910019 ser# 005935 (a 74 ?) and blower unit model#910995 ser#063194.( a 72 ?) I also found a nice pair of snow hogs my 69. What a fun day.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

That does sound fun. Always neat to find stuff you need, and stuff you didn't know you needed until you found it.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Congrats*

I love cherrypicking parts and sounds like you just did the same thing.
Just wish I'd find something like that around here that I could go through for what I"d like.

Definitely keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Today I took the pressure washer to it,sanded the tractor body and some of the blower body. Found out the last owner really liked to were the wear bar down . The bolts wholes are all open. I think i am going to the bad bar in front and weld it to the back.Other that issue I don't see any thing more wrong with it all bushing are tight, friction disk looks new and all the gears run smooth.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Scraper Bar*

I assume you're talking about the scraper bar needing to be replaced. I've tried fixing a couple and have switched to making them from new stock instead. The originals have a small tab on the back edge bent down at 90 degrees to help keep them flat on the surface. That's the 'hardest' thing to duplicate and turned out to be fairly easy.

Originally I tried taking an old one and cut off the lead edge and weld on some new material. I think it was contaminents in the old bar (as in leftover rust) that made welding difficult. I then picked up some 2" flat steel, around 1/8" thick and welded on a piece of round or square stock on the back edge to take the place of that bent edge, the thickness of that addon depends on whether it's a small or large frame snowblower as they are different. Definitely easier to weld on than on the old scraper bar.

Here's a picture of an old scraper vs the material for a new one. I had not yet welded on the round stock or drilled the holes yet but It's on now and as soon as I get the blower reassembled (I'm rebuilding it now) and I expect it to work as well as any factory one should and it ended up only costing a couple of $$ in materials.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

That's a good idea making a scrapper bar. On my bucket they wore out the holes that holds the scraper bar on. I think I will pick up some flat steel and make a new scrapper / fix the holes.
Just read my last post and it looks like I just came from a bar. ha ha


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*scraper bar*

If you can get enough depth on the replacement, why not just offset the holes a little ways back and match it to the steel? Alternate would be cut a strip off the bottom front of the auger housing and first weld in a new piece of steel there. I would not weld the scraper to the housing though.

It's a little hard to tell but this is that same piece of steel, the round steel welded onto the back and mounted to the auger housing of a 'in progress' rebuild I'm in the middle of. Can't see alot but it's there:









You need to take it easy when welding or you can introduce some warping into the scraper when adding the round so, but it's easy enough to take out if it happens. Just keep the welds moving around and use some air etc to cool it down as you go along.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Thanks*



69ariens said:


> Nice work.


Thanks - it's been quite a project. Started in pretty sad condition when I got it. I've been rebuilding it from the ground up and if you're interested, I've got a thread going on the rebuild at: Evaluating a used snowblower purchase and proceeding with a rebuild

I'm thinking about doing some mods to it right away being I have enough snowblowers at the moment for anything that might hit in the immediate future. Going to try splitting the auger/drive controls from a single control to twins, I'm not thrilled with one control working both. If I didn't want to see if I could do that modification, I could put it together right now but I want to experiment with that and see how it turns out.

There's a couple of additional threads here you might be interested in: Restorationmen Forum Project How To's
Covers things like a smaller machine rebuild along with how I check and repair a used engine out. Just putting it out there in case it could help someone else out.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> If you can get enough depth on the replacement, why not just offset the holes a little ways back and match it to the steel? Alternate would be cut a strip off the bottom front of the auger housing and first weld in a new piece of steel there. I would not weld the scraper to the housing though.
> 
> It's a little hard to tell but this is that same piece of steel, the round steel welded onto the back and mounted to the auger housing of a 'in progress' rebuild I'm in the middle of. Can't see alot but it's there:
> 
> ...


I like to use a damp rag next to where i am welding on thin stuff to suck the heat away from the metal i am welding. Works wonders on keeping the warping down.

carl


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Carl, do you put the damp rag on the new metal ?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Today, I cut out the worn out metal, welded in a new piece and drilled new holes for the scraper bar


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

nice work


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Here' the bucket after paint.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks nice!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking good Scott. Did you mask off the decals, or are those new? Darn fine job.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks. I mask the decals. I might get a new decal for the bucket. For paint I used Allis Chalmers orange rust-oleum on both my 69 and this one. It has real nice gloss to it as well as nearly the same shade as ariens orange.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Decals*

If you want to try making your own decals, here's some info on what a person did to make some for old woodworking machines
Creating Decals - VintageMachinery.org Knowledge Base (Wiki)

I've not done this so I don't know how it would hold up under wet conditions but it is intriguing to consider.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

She's all most done , I don't know if the machine was sitting to long or what but now the auger gear box is leaking (from the main shaft).There was no signs of a leak when I bought it. Any how, I will fix in the fall before I put it up for sale.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

One more.







And now it's time for spring


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

You would hate to take your newly reconditioned Ariens out in the snow after all that work  Looks like a very nice job there


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks amazing. I hope your driveway is uneven, otherwise your scraper bar is a bit off.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Shryp said:


> Looks amazing. I hope your driveway is uneven, otherwise your scraper bar is a bit off.


Be nice now.........his surface in the picture may have been uneven as I see it


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Ya it's bit off but not as bad as it seems in the picture.


----------

